# how good can a 240sx get?



## Nissan_Silvia (Apr 2, 2003)

Since im limited on money for rite now, what can you do to a 240sx to make it look good, but with out the silvia conversion.
What kind of body kit and body work etc. im juss wonderin how good you can get it to get. any info, ideas, etc would be very nice thank you.

And another thing what is a red n black top? on the sr20's n yellow i just heard about that. can any one explain that one too? 
Anything would b nice. thank you for takin your time to read this.


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

you can get the se lower lip and fog lights and the factory spoiler and some 17's. also the red top sr is 205hp., the black top sr is 225hp and it has variable valve timing.


----------

